# HGVC Resale Department Info & Questions About Our Buyback



## ricoba (Feb 23, 2011)

Since I posted this thread about Hilton buying back out timeshare, I have had a couple of people PM with questions.  

I don't have any answers as to why they bought our unit back and why they perhaps won't do the same for other units.  I just know that they purchased our unit and it was a very simple procedure.

For those who have asked me which department we went through, here is the only information I can give.

Hilton Grand Vacations
Resale Department
6355 Metrowest Blvd., Suite 180
Orlando, FL  32835
Phone: 800-579-6129
Fax:     407-722-3720
Email: resale@hgvc.com

Again, I don't know the answer as to why they may have worked with us and why they won't offer others the same deal we had.  I am sorry that some of you have not been able to resolve your situation as easily as we did.  

I also apologize if you read my post to mean that Hilton will always buy back units, that was not my intention.  I just wanted to share our experience.

Apparently from the emails I have received, it is very much a case-by-case decision on the behalf of HGVC as to which units they may buy back and which units they will only offer to be the reseller of at the standard 25% rate commission.

I hope this clarifies my initial post further. 

Again, to all who have written to me about this, best of luck to you.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 24, 2011)

*My two cents why this happened*

I will start the rumor mill:

I think OP knew the VP of the resale department at HGVC

or

OP was sending in box full of pennies via UPS as payment for the annual dues

:hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone made a mistake and put the decimal point in the wrong place.
Or a disgruntled employees wanted revenge_... better than going postal._


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 24, 2011)

OP sold back an event week.  If I recall recall correctly, week 52, or New Years Eve in Vegas.  A very popular week in vegas.  Very resellable from HGVC point of view.  There is only 1 New years week, and lots of demand, so you do the math.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 24, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> OP sold back an event week.  If I recall recall correctly, week 52, or New Years Eve in Vegas.  A very popular week in vegas.  Very resellable from HGVC point of view.  There is only 1 New years week, and lots of demand, so you do the math.



Sandy, you are correct, it was NYE and I assume that it added a bit more to the value for a potential buyback.


----------

